# Pooping outdoors



## craigire (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey guys check this out. If you hate pooping outdoors and having to deal with shaky legs, this is a funny but real way to make the whole experience more comfortable. I thought it was a joke at first but it is a real patented product. And you can get one just by pledging to their campaign. Here is the link:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/poopsling/poop-sling


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh great, another crappy thread.:mrgreen:


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

i still think its a joke. lol
that thing is ridiculous. 

when it comes time to poop in the woods, i dont have time to set up this contraption. hahah


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can see the accident report already. 

Man seriously injured by falling tree while taking a dump. He was unable to get away from the falling tree since he was tethered to it. It didn't help since he had his pants down around his ankles which prevented him from moving away from the falling tree.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Critter said:


> I can see the accident report already.
> 
> Man seriously injured by falling tree while taking a dump. He was unable to get away from the falling tree since he was tethered to it. It didn't help since he had his pants down around his ankles which prevented him from moving away from the falling tree.


-BaHa!-


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I will admit to coming home from hunting missing the tops of my socks... 


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

My luck my feet would slide out from under me-O,-


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> My luck my feet would slide out from under me-O,-


That was my first thought, feet slip out forward on loose leaves or ground and your head drops right in the middle of the pile.:shock:


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

That's what I do if I can't find a good tree. I use my belt, though.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

One time I was hunting down a ridge when I came upon a bit steaming pile'o'crap... it had a few soiled dollar bills laying along side it. Left it as it was and continued down the ridge... few hundred yards later came upon my Uncle sitting there watching the canyon. I said "You just come down that trail?" He said Yes. I then said "Got change for a $10?" He just grinned back at me. I had completely forgot about that story until this thread, that was 30 years ago.

-DallanC


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

every man needs his own bush and we all know what the problem a guy walking down the road with just one sock on had.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

My buddy was forced into a predicament a few years back where he used a base layer shirt. Bad part was the fact that he took the shirt, put it in a zip loc bag in his pack and washed it and wore it again later. After some harassment, I think the shirt has since been burned.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Kwalk3 said:


> My buddy was forced into a predicament a few years back where he used a base layer shirt. Bad part was the fact that he took the shirt, put it in a zip loc bag in his pack and washed it and wore it again later. After some harassment, I think the shirt has since been burned.


Not saying that I would do it but do you throw out your underwear after one wearing or don't you wash them and then wear them again?

I also know that when I was still doing in in my diapers that mom would wash them and put them back onto me a number of times. Back then there was no such thing as a disposal diaper, they were all made out of cloth.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> Not saying that I would do it but do you throw out your underwear after one wearing or don't you wash them and then wear them again?
> 
> I also know that when I was still doing in in my diapers that mom would wash them and put them back onto me a number of times. Back then there was no such thing as a disposal diaper, they were all made out of cloth.


I do not throw them out after one wearing. I also don't generally use them as toilet paper. If I did I probably would throw them out. I feel like it's different when you're a kid in cloth diapers. I get what you are saying though.


----------

